
Apple’s rare change of mind is great news for Mac users, pro and non-pro alike - artsandsci
https://9to5mac.com/2017/04/04/future-of-the-mac-pro-opinion/
======
chmaynard
During my career at Apple, virtually every non-retail employee had a Mac on
their desk and used it a daily basis. I'm confident that Apple employees still
love the Mac and understand why the Mac is important. However, there are
probably very few Mac Pro computers is use at Apple and none at the management
level. I assume that the execs took their eyes off the ball because the sales
volume is so low and the product is invisible within the company.

Despite their famous lack of transparency, Apple execs clearly pay attention
to external feedback (especially Phil Shiller). Sometimes, they decide to
change their behavior and product plans based on that feedback. I'm glad the
author gives them credit for doing so in this case.

------
PaulHoule
If any other company did this they would be accused of the unethical
"vaporware" tactic, famously associated with IBM, Microsoft, Apogee Software,
etc.

The main point is to keep macers on the hook instead of going to Dell or some
other vendor, because then people would learn that Windows 10 is not that bad
and probably would not go back.

